# Fresh Designs Pros Season Finale



## TheHulk9er (Oct 28, 2010)

Just a shout out to the guys at Fresh Designs for putting on a great event yesterday in Ellicott City Maryland. They even had food for us! (Clearly I need to eat more :laugh I met a lot of great guys and had a nice time checking out some amazing systems.

Thanks again!


----------

